# [Xorg] i810

## msch

moj xorg.conf:

```

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

   # path to defoma fonts

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "i2c"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "HorizScrollDelta"   "0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Driver      "vesa"

   BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option      "VBERestore" "true"

   Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

lspci:

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

```

jak zmienie drivera z vesa na i810 to ni cholery nie chca mi X'y wstac, wywala komunikat ze nie znalazl screena :/

mam zaladowane moduly do jada agpgart, intel_agp, drm oraz i915.

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa i810"

```

szczerze, to specjalnie stawialem kubuntu zeby sobie tego konfiga skopiowac... i lipa

----------

## mbar

Zamiast polegać na kubuntu, użyj X -configure.

----------

## czikenator

Też miałem podobne problemy na i810, Sprobuj zmienić rozdzielczosc z 1280x800 na 1280x1024. U mnie na takich niestandardowych rozdzielczościach się sypał.

----------

## msch

mowcie co chcecie, ale mi nie dzialaja X'y nawet z liveCD. musze zmieniac drivera na vese - a to tez nie zawsze pomaga - nie wiem od czego to zalezy. w tym momencie nawet na fbdev, vga i vesa mi nic nie dziala. dla porownania - wkladam Kubuntu i wszystko dziala - na i810. na takim samym configu.

----------

## yuric

Hmm mam identyczną karte i mi wszystko działa co do rozdzielczości to jej wpis w xorg.conf nie ma znaczenia mi co bym nie wpisał zawsze wywalało 1280x1024 żeby uzyskać rozdzielczość 1280x800 trzebabyło emergnąć 915resolution i odpalać przy starcie:) dołącze jeszcze configa tego ustrojstwa 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/915resolution

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/915resolution/files/confd,v 1.2 2006/07/22 17:41:50 chutzpah Exp $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/915resolution

# based on the config file included with sys-apps/855resolution

replace=( "54 1280 800 32" )

# to replace more than one mode do something like this

#replace=(

#       "4d 1280 768 24"

#       "5c 1400 1050 16"

#)

# if you want to log the output add the file here.

# this will be overwritten at every boot

log="/var/log/915resolution"

```

Daj tu logi z xorga to może coś poradze wkońcu z jedną taką kartą już sobie poradziłem.

----------

## msch

no patrz, nie wpadlem na to zeby sobie 915resolution zemegrowac. aktualnie wywalilem gentoo, bo sie... wkurwilem  :Wink:  ale mam stage4 gdzies na dvd, to zaraz zgram i zobaczymy.

=EDIT=

no wiec postawilem system ze stage4. ten sam konfig X'ow. grafika wstala na vesa (zapewne do czasu, az zaczne cos kombinowac), ale zauwazylem do tego ze nie laduja mi sie do jadra moduly drm oraz i915. glxinfo rowniez wywala, ze direct rendering: NO pozatym nie moge zaladowac modulu GLcore

----------

## rzabcio

To standard... Męczę sięz tym od miesiąca. Widziałem już wiele teorii rozwiązania - włącznie ze zmianą na jajko 2.6.17. Jak dla mnie nic nie działa...

----------

## msch

ja sie z tym bawie na gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8, na suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8 wogole nawet X'y na VESA mi nie wstaja.

----------

## magnum_pl

ja mam na płycie w lapie i830 i na poczatku xorg pracowały mi na i810 teraz po ciezkich bojach uruchomilem to na i915 i nawet dri mi dziala.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## msch

mozesz napisac, jak tego dokonales?

----------

## magnum_pl

xorg 7.0 , kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 , xf86-video-i810 1.6.5 , x11-drm 20060608 , 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load   "ddc"

#   Load   "vbe"

#   Load   "GLcore"

#   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

#   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

#   Load   "bitmap"

#   Load   "speedo"

#   Load   "type1"

#   Load   "freetype"

#   Load   "record"

#   Load    "drm"

#   Load    "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option  "XkbLayout" "pl" 

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

#   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

#   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier   "TouchPad"

#   Driver      "synaptics"

#   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

#   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/event1"

#   Option      "SHMConfig"   "on"

#   Option       "Protocol"    "auto-dev"

#   Option       "TouchpadOff" "0"

#   Option       "MaxTapTime"    "180"

#   Option       "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

#   Option       "RTCornerButton" "0"

#   Option       "RBCornerButton" "0"

#   Option       "TapButton2" "3"

#   Option       "TapButton3" "2"

#EndSection 

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "i810"

#   VendorName  "All"

#   BoardName   "All"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "on"

   VideoRam    65536

            

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

      SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768"

      EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group   0   

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

```

  <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                  

                                                                                       

                    <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->          

```

```

localhost linux # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

```

chyba o niczym nie zapomniałem.

----------

## psycepa

 *magnum_pl wrote:*   

> ja mam na płycie w lapie i830 i na poczatku xorg pracowały mi na i810 teraz po ciezkich bojach uruchomilem to na i915 i nawet dri mi dziala. 

 

```

   Driver      "i810"

```

ee, cos tu nie gra...

----------

## magnum_pl

moze sie zle wyrazilem, chodzilo mi o to ze w kernelu wkompilowalem na stale i915 i tylko na tym mi to dziala, na i810 i i830 nie dzialalo dri. zreszta drivera dla xorg i915 chyba niema. teraz mi dri fajnie dziala ale jest mała wada tego rozwiązania, przejście do konsoli za pomoca ctrl+alt+fx i powrót powoduje zwis xorg i pomaga tylko ctrl+alt+del i czekanie az system sie zrestartuje. poza tym dziala mi to stabilnie w x. Dodam jeszcze ze jak kompilowalem i915 i830 i810 jako moduły to tez mi nie działało, pomoglo wkompilowanie i915 na stale w kernel. laptop to dell latitude c400.

----------

## msch

jest jakas roznica miedzy uzywaniem drm z kernela a x11-drm z portage?

jutro skorzystam z Twoich rad, i napisze co i jak - dzisiaj juz nie mam sily...

----------

## magnum_pl

wydaje mi sie ze róznica jest, w kazdym razie np. chromium bez dri mial chyba 1 kaltke na 2 sekundy a teraz ciągnie srednio 30klatek/s wiec znaczy ze dziala.

----------

